# Umschalten von Profiles mit Powerdevil nicht möglich

## Erdie

Hi,

ist stelle gerade fest, dass ich seit des Updates auf kde 4.6 die Powerdevil Profile nicht mehr umschalten kann. Leider brauche ich das sehr häufig um die Audio Latenz beim Harddiscrecording sicherzustellen. Im den Policys habe ich geschaut, da gibt es nur eine Option für die Screen Brightness. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Ist für dich Powerdevil zwingend notwendig, sprich: hast du einen Laptop, dem der Sprit ausgeht, wenn du nicht aufpasst?

Wenn nicht:

systemsettings -> Starten und Beenden -> Diensteverwaltung -> Energiesparfunktionen ausstellen

AFAIR gibt es in den PD-Settings irgendwo den Schalter "Systemfunktionen zum Energiesparen nutzen" o.Ä., evtl. willst du das deaktivieren.

Du schreibst noch, dass du erst gar nicht die Profile umschalten kannst. Schau mal in deine ~/.xsession-errors, ob du was auffälliges entdeckst, wenn nicht kannst du ja mal per wgetpaste o.Ä. die Datei hochladen.

// nachtrag:

Und weil es wohl ein Update von 4.4 auf 4.6 war:

Vielleicht hat das Übertragen der alten Settings nicht korrekt funktioniert, und alles geht wieder, wenn du die entsprechenden Dateien in ~/.kde4/share/[apps,config] löschst.

----------

## Erdie

Naja es ist ein Laptop und im normalen Betrieb ist es sehr nützlich das Speedstepping einzuschalten, sonst kreischt der Lüfter deutlich lauter. Das wäre dann "Powersave"

Wenn ich Aufnahmen mache, switche ich normalerweise zu "Performance". Dann ist das Speedstepping aus und die CPU läuft auf max Frequenz. Das ist dann "Performance".

Ich kann mir jetzt helfen,einfach den powernowd über init scripte zu starten und stoppen, aber das ist gg den Powerdevil Funktionen sehr umständlich. Es wäre schade auf die Möglichkeit zu verzichten.

Das zum Erläuterung, jetzt probiere ich die Sachen aus, die du vorgeschlagen hast. BTW: Es kommt mir so vor als ob die Optionen ausgegraut sind, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

----------

## firefly

das umstellen des cpu powermanagement governors wurde in powerdevil entfernt.

http://old.nabble.com/-PATCH--powerdevil-remove-cpufreq.patch-td27815354.html

----------

## Erdie

Oh weia, wieso muß man immer alles verschlimmbessern. Gut zu wissen, danke. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein separates Tool, was das kann  ..

----------

## firefly

du kannst in powerdevil auch ein script ausführen lassen, wenn das profil geladen wird. Und dann kannst du einfach cpufreq-set (entweder setuid oder per sudo) zum setzen des cpu governors

oder du verwendest folgendes plasmoid: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Cpu+Frequency+Selector+Ruby?content=92573

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Oh weia, wieso muß man immer alles verschlimmbessern. Gut zu wissen, danke. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein separates Tool, was das kann  ..

 

Ja, solche Tools gibt es vermutlich einige. Schau dir doch eventuell mal gkrellm (ein System Monitor) mit dem

gkrellm-cpufreq Plugin an. Dort könntest du bequem mit einem Klick zwischen den verfügbaren Reglern wechseln, und mit dem userspace Governor gar einfach via Schieberegler zwischen den Taktraten wechseln.

Das ganze funktioniert hier seit Jahren bequem, gut und zuverlässig.

----------

